# Green Products



## Writerhall (Mar 16, 2009)

This is my first time posting, so I hope I'm doing it correctly. My husband and I recently purchased a boat in Maryland and we'll be sailing it to our home in Canada starting in May. We plan to be on it for few months. We normally sail in Maine for months at a time and really enjoy it there. 

My question for this board is about environmentally friendly soaps and dishsoaps and shampoo. Do you use these kinds of products and what do you recommend? Normally, I have just used regular soap, but now am wondering if I shouldn't be switching to something a little better for the planet. What do you all think.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Linda,

As far as soaps, we always use pretty much what you use at your house. I do not see a conflict there. The only thing we personally avoid are pesticides and chemicals that can cause problems in streams and rivers. Many specifically say not to use over or around streams and rivers. 

Take care,

Brian


----------



## eryka (Mar 16, 2006)

Hi, welcome and thanx for taking care of our environment! We used these when we lived in a house on land, and they transitioned well to the boat.


----------



## sck5 (Aug 20, 2007)

raritan has a line of environmentally friendly head and bilge treatments. They are even recommended by the headmistress

Raritan Engineering | Cleaning and Maintenance Products/C.P. Cleans Potties!


----------



## Coreyboy18 (Jun 2, 2008)

I use Shikai shampoo and conditioner. I have been using it for a couple of years now, and it is organic. I use Kiss My Face for soap, which is also organic. I use the olive oil and lavender kind, but there are a few to choose from. Dish soap, I use a biodegradable camping soap that works excellent. But, Dr. Bronners has a magic cleaning liquid that can be used for anything from brushing your teeth, using it for deodorant, to washing clothes. It is really a very versatile soap that can be used for anything. You should check that out. Hope this helps some.


----------



## sailingmum (Feb 28, 2009)

Just don't use Bleach or Clorox products ~ once in the water they kill fish. 
Vinegar is better antibacterial - plain white vinegar mixed with water cleans most anything.


----------



## OrioninHawaii (Mar 7, 2009)

I also make sure I use only the amount I need- I use far less than I used to on land- So many people use far too much soap. 
Johnsons and Johnsons shampoo is really mild and can wash both hair and body...


----------



## Writerhall (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks for all the help and suggestions. I've been switching to a lot of 'green' products at home, as well, and see that most of the major stores - even Wal-Mart - now carry environmentally friendly dish soaps and hand soaps. I just wondered if it was really 'green' enough for boating. I guess i will read a lot of labels, too.


----------

